# Fake Chainsaw Prop



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Obviously, a popular thrill in Haunts are being chased by the big guy with the Chainsaw. However, not wanting to take the risk of using a gas pull-start Chainsaw - I've been in the market for a Fake Chainsaw prop that is just as loud and sounds like a real chainsaw, is button triggered and looks like the real deal. However, the only thing that i've come across that can match that is from SpookyProps.com. But it's running for $750. Is that as inexpensive as they come for a realistic chainsaw prop? I know that there are REALLY Cheap ones but i haven't been impressed with the reviews. I'm asking anyone out there that has experience using a Chainsaw prop and directing me to the vendor. Thanks!


----------



## Kevins411 (May 1, 2014)

I have a question and a possible answer for you. my question is what are the risk you talk about with a real pull chainsaw with obvious chain removed. There is the heat from the exhaust, but other than that not really a risk if the person using it is reasonable with it. If you go this route you can get used ones from pawn shops for a fairly cheap price. Again simple remove the chain and you should be all set. If you like I can walk you through how to remove the chain if needed.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Removing the chain ,and the dogs if they have them, is probably a better choice as mentioned before.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I would think there is a risk of hitting someone with the metal blade. I suppose you could put something on the edges to reduce cutting anyone. But it's still a big piece of metal you're swinging around.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

screaminscott said:


> I would think there is a risk of hitting someone with the metal blade. I suppose you could put something on the edges to reduce cutting anyone. But it's still a big piece of metal you're swinging around.


 There are chain guards that are used to protect the teeth and person during transport and being carried. There are some that are basically a giant u-shaped piece of plastic that just covers the chains that could be painted and secured to the bar(after removing the chain) to add some protection. Or just some hard rubber gasket along the edge.
Personally I wouldn't be swinging the saw around anyways but my personal saw is a bigger one for dropping timber so wee bit heavy to swing all night.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

We used a real chain saw at work with the chain removed and glow sticks run around the edge to illuminate it. To be honest the biggest problem was getting the blasted thing to start! Much cursing from our actor before it kicked in.


----------



## Kevins411 (May 1, 2014)

LOL... so true DandyBrit unless the saw is run alot it can be hard to start, even worse if cold. 

Back to the orginal question: If the actor with the prop is getting so close to visitors swinging anything around can be an issue. If your actor knows not to get too crazy with it a normal chain saw should work great. Again minus the chain, the dogs. Just watchout for the head from the exhaust and you should be great. 

Good haunting to ya!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Been to a couple of pro haunts with the 'chainsaw' bit. 

Chain removed seemed to be the first layer of safety. Then they had the bar duct taped up so a bit softer than bare steel for a second layer of safety. (I suppose a crafty person could cut a 'bar shape' out of a piece of 1/4" plywood and mount in place of the real bar. This would cut the weight down a bit and further increase the perceived safety) Third layer of safety was that the actor in a cage, or behind a fence where the patrons really couldn't get to, unless they really, really, really tried ...but then that would mean running *toward* a guy in a hockey mask and bloody coveralls who is carrying a running / revving chainsaw. ...not too likely!

As for the starting...clean spark plug, fresh gas (with proper oil mix) and warm the saw up before hand. Should start on the first pull. That was part of the scare at one haunt... enter a quiet / dark room, look around a bit, and suddenly ...BRRWAAAAAAA!!! here comes a guy with a chainsaw.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Also be careful with the issues of both heat and the fumes. A saw running all night will get very hot, and the fumes in an enclosed environment can be a real issue for both actors and guests alike.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

The reason that I have been leaning toward a fake Chainsaw prop is mainly the concern of the fumes and the heat. We will be a running haunt for 14 (4-6 hour) nights. Yes, a real chainsaw minus the chain is a quick fix but running it for 4-6 hours for more than a couple of nights would raise the possibility of it overheating, excessive fumes in an indoor haunt and the continual fear that it won't start up at the start of ever evening. Has anyone here actually used anything other than an actual chainsaw without the chain?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A thought from the cheap seats; maybe use a real chainsaw (no blade on it, and no fuel in it) and pipe in your chainsaw sounds? This would let you control not only the heat and fumes issue, but also the sound levels and locations/sources, and you wouldn't have to worry about the saw starting or not. You may be able to find a non-working saw at a swapmeet or even a shop that services chainsaws, for free or next to nothing. Of course this means you have to put speakers and a sound source in the room or scene, but it may be much cheaper (and safer) to do that than having to deal with the real thing. You may be able to make a chainsaw yourself and use the sound effects to bring it to life. Check out your local papers or Craig's list to see what you can find there.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fumes I can definitely understand. Both the instances I've noticed were outside so not much of an issue. Indoors...well, whole different story, unless you can provide good ventilation to that room ... even then, I'd say questionable.

As for overheating...considering how the things are used... and how I use mine, I'd say you could wave the thing around in the air from now 'till eternity and it wouldn't overheat. If it can stand fully loaded cutting for log after log, on a hot summer day, in the timber, with weeds and sawdust all around ... I think swinging around in the air on a cool fall night would be fine.

Some other possibilities ...electric chainsaw? Similar look, obviously different sound, but may serve the same purpose. Electric skill saw? Different sort of look, but the sound would match the tool. 

Also, I'm interpreting you to say you'd have this running all night long? IMHO, the biggest scare is not walking into a room with someone running a saw, but the sudden startle of loud noise as it fires up. But then you have to quiet down and hide/reset again for the next group.

Either way, good luck with the set-up. Hope you find something which will fit all your needs.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The overheating may be more of an issue of the user or guests getting burned by the engine's casing rather than the engine burning out/getting cooked.


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd try an amplifier in the room with some big speakers (old school stereo speakers) for the noise. Just for that added touch of realism hide a bench grinder behind a prop to be "cut" and force a piece of metal onto the grinder with the end of the chainsaw it ought to spark like crazy, I don't think anyone will be looking to closely after that.

just my 2 cents

Bill


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

brd813 said:


> I'd try an amplifier in the room with some big speakers (old school stereo speakers) for the noise. Just for that added touch of realism hide a bench grinder behind a prop to be "cut" and force a piece of metal onto the grinder with the end of the chainsaw it ought to spark like crazy, I don't think anyone will be looking to closely after that.
> 
> just my 2 cents
> 
> Bill


The fire department and insurance people would be having kittens if they saw you grinding metal to get sparks. You'd be stopped, if not shut down, immediately. Between the fire and injury potential it's hard to say who'd be pulling the plug on your operation first.


----------

